# Mojarse - pide que se mojen



## flicg

"Putin reúne a su consejo de seguridad y pide a sus miembros que se mojen sobre el reconocimiento de la independencia de las autoproclamadas repúblicas".

What would be a good translation of 'se mojen' here? Does it have a baptismal connotation?


----------



## Mister Draken

flicg said:


> "Putin reúne a su consejo de seguridad y pide a sus miembros que se mojen sobre el reconocimiento de la independencia de las autoproclamadas repúblicas".
> 
> What would be a good translation of 'se mojen' here? Does it have a baptismal connotation?



No, no tiene connotación bautismal. Es "se involucren", "se comprometan", "se decidan". Esa es la idea.

Recomiendo fervorosamente el uso del DLE antes de preguntar:

8. prnl. coloq. Comprometerse con una opción clara en un asunto conflictivo.


----------



## The Newt

It could be vulgar; what is the source of that text?


----------



## Mister Draken

The Newt said:


> It could be vulgar; what is the source of that text?


Es coloquial, pero no vulgar.


----------



## flicg

Ah yes, commit themselves makes sense, thanks.  It's from an El País post on Instagram.


----------



## Mister Draken

flicg said:


> Ah yes, commit themselves makes sense, thanks.  It's from an El País post on Instagram.


¿_El País_ de España o de Montevideo o de...?


----------



## flicg

Mister Draken said:


> ¿_El País_ de España o de Montevideo o de...?


From Spain.



Mister Draken said:


> No, no tiene connotación bautismal. Es "se involucren", "se comprometan", "se decidan". Esa es la idea.
> 
> Recomiendo fervorosamente el uso del DLE antes de preguntar:
> 
> 8. prnl. coloq. Comprometerse con una opción clara en un asunto conflictivo.


What is DLE?


----------



## Mister Draken

Dicionario de la Lengua Española, Real Academia de la Lengua

Diccionario de la lengua española | Edición del Tricentenario


----------



## flicg

Mister Draken said:


> Dicionario de la Lengua Española, Real Academia de la Lengua
> 
> Diccionario de la lengua española | Edición del Tricentenario


How useful.


----------



## Lamarimba

flicg said:


> commit themselves


Tal vez más preciso:_ take sides_.


----------



## Rocko!

The Newt said:


> It could be vulgar; what is the source of that text?


Si te refieres a “mojarse” con el sentido de quedar alguien húmedo por una excitación sexual... quizá así se sentirían tentados a pensarlo en algunas regiones en donde no se dice nunca “mojar” con la acepción 8 del DLE. Pero, ojo: tentados. El contexto no permitiría gritar a los cuatro vientos: ¡miren lo que han escrito en el periódico!


----------



## flicg

Rocko! said:


> Si te refieres a “mojarse” con el sentido de quedar alguien húmedo por una excitación sexual... quizá así se sentirían tentados a pensarlo en algunas regiones en donde no se dice nunca “mojar” con la acepción 8 del DLE. Pero, ojo: tentados. El contexto no permitiría gritar a los cuatro vientos: ¡miren lo que han escrito en el periódico!


From 'tentados' onwards I understand literally what you are saying, but I am afraid I don't understand any of what you are actually saying in that section.


----------



## Circunflejo

flicg said:


> From 'tentados' onwards I understand literally what you are saying, but I am afraid I don't understand any of what you are actually saying.


Basically, he's saying that in the regions where the meaning of mojarse used in your sentence isn't used, they could be tempted to think the term is being used with a sexual meaning, but just tempted to think it because context doesn't really support that reading.


----------



## franzjekill

The Newt said:


> It could be vulgar; what is the source of that text?


Siempre imaginé que el origen de mojarse viene del refrán "El que quiera pescado, que se moje". En este tema, ver comentario #6. Así que no tendría problema en usarlo conversando con mi suegra, aunque recién acabara de conocerla.


----------



## Mister Draken

franzjekill said:


> Siempre imaginé que el origen de mojarse viene del refrán "El que quiera pescado, que se moje". En este tema, ver comentario #6. Así que no tendría problema en usarlo conversando con mi suegra, aunque recién acabara de conocerla.



Creo que imaginás bien; pero el refrán tiene una versión menos "elegante". "El que quiera pescado, que se moje el culo".
Bueno, tampoco nada para sonrojarse ni escandalizarse, ¿no?


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> Basically, he's saying that in the regions where the meaning of mojarse used in your sentence isn't used, they could be tempted to think the term is being used with a sexual meaning, but just tempted to think it because context doesn't really support that reading.


   Exacto. Gracias por ponerlo en inglés. Claro que serían solamente milisegundos de extrañeza porque la relación entre mojarse y “empaparse de algo” surgiría rápido.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Rocko! said:


> Exacto. Gracias por ponerlo en inglés. Claro que serían solamente milisegundos de extrañeza porque la relación entre mojarse y “empaparse de algo” surgiría rápido.


Eso es exactamente en lo que pensé; la frase "empaparse de realidad" vino enseguida a mi mente.


----------



## flicg

Circunflejo said:


> Basically, he's saying that in the regions where the meaning of mojarse used in your sentence isn't used, they could be tempted to think the term is being used with a sexual meaning, but just tempted to think it because context doesn't really support that reading.


Thanks.  I see how you got there now.  Well, apart from "tentados", I still don't get that.  I was thrown by the "shout it from the rooftops" equivalent because I doubt we'd use that expression in this context in English.


----------



## Circunflejo

flicg said:


> Well, apart from "tentados", I still don't get that.


Tempted in the sense of attracted, inclined to.


----------



## flicg

Circunflejo said:


> Tempted in the sense of attracted, inclined to.


Not "tempted ones"?  Because if not, while I get the gist of 'tempted' here, I don't get how it's employed because "Careful:tempted" is not something I would ever think to say in its Spanish equivalent.


----------



## Circunflejo

flicg said:


> Not "tempted ones"? Because if not, while I get the gist of 'tempted' here, I don't get how it's employed because "Careful:tempted" is not something I would ever think to say in its Spanish equivalent.


Let me rephrase it. At first sight, they are leaded/induced/inclined to think it has a sexual meaning but not anymore once they read/see the context.


----------



## Rocko!

Rocko! said:


> ....se sentirían tentados a pensarlo


... feel inclined to think


Circunflejo said:


> leaded/induced/inclined to


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

flicg said:


> Not "tempted ones"?  Because if not, while I get the gist of 'tempted' here, I don't get how it's employed because "Careful:tempted" is not something I would ever think to say in its Spanish equivalent.


"Tentado" in the WR dictionaries:




*tentado de,
 tentado a* _adj + prep__informal_ (inclinado, a punto de)tempted to _adj + prep_Estuve tentado de llamarte, pero al final no me atreví. El candidato se sintió tentado a darle un puñetazo al periodista, pero logró contenerse.I was tempted to call you, but I didn't dare to in the end. The candidate was tempted to punch the journalist, but managed to contain himself.




Rocko! said:


> Si te refieres a “mojarse” con el sentido de quedar alguien húmedo por una excitación sexual... quizá así se sentirían tentados a pensarlo en algunas regiones en donde no se dice nunca “mojar” con la acepción 8 del DLE. Pero, ojo: tentados. El contexto no permitiría gritar a los cuatro vientos: ¡miren lo que han escrito en el periódico!


A rough translation would be:
If you mean "mojarse" ("to get wet") in the sense of getting wet because of sexual arousing... (well) maybe that's how some people would feel tempted to think about it, in some regions where they never say "mojar" with the meaning depicted in the 8th entry of the DLE. However, be careful: (I said) "tempted to" (as contrary to "justified to", I think?). Context wouldn't allow (us) to shut from the rooftops (in a "look what they've wrote in the newspaper!"


----------



## Penyafort

flicg said:


> What would be a good translation of 'se mojen' here? Does it have a baptismal connotation?


I think 'to take sides', as Lamarimba said above, would be the best translation here. That's what _mojarse _usually means in its informal usage in Spain: to take a risk and decide about something, usually when the decision is between A or B.


----------



## flicg

Penyafort said:


> I think 'to take sides', as Lamarimba said above, would be the best translation here. That's what _mojarse _usually means in its informal usage in Spain: to take a risk and decide about something, usually when the decision is between A or B.


Interesting, thanks.  From presumably, the idea of deciding to get wet or not.   Without knowing quite why, I had wondered if it had some connection to baptism.  Later, with the contributions above,  I realised it was that idea of making a decision & committing to something:  faith / water (getting wet) / a Putin policy. I agree with earlier sentiments that the sex idea is a complete red herring.


----------



## flicg

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> "Tentado" in the WR dictionaries:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tentado de,
> tentado a* _adj + prep__informal_ (inclinado, a punto de)tempted to _adj + prep_Estuve tentado de llamarte, pero al final no me atreví. El candidato se sintió tentado a darle un puñetazo al periodista, pero logró contenerse.I was tempted to call you, but I didn't dare to in the end. The candidate was tempted to punch the journalist, but managed to contain himself.
> 
> 
> 
> A rough translation would be:
> If you mean "mojarse" ("to get wet") in the sense of getting wet because of sexual arousing... (well) maybe that's how some people would feel tempted to think about it, in some regions where they never say "mojar" with the meaning depicted in the 8th entry of the DLE. However, be careful: (I said) "tempted to" (as contrary to "justified to", I think?). Context wouldn't allow (us) to shut from the rooftops (in a "look what they've wrote in the newspaper!"


Thank you for this and I'm so sorry.  I originally missed the first "tentado", hence the second made no sense!


----------



## Masood

Perhaps "..._has asked his members to nail their colours to the mast regarding_...".


----------



## flicg

Masood said:


> Perhaps "..._has asked his members to nail their colours to the mast regarding_...".


----------



## Rocko!

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> A rough translation would be:
> If you mean "mojarse" ("to get wet") in the sense of getting wet because of sexual arousing... (well) maybe that's how some people would feel tempted to think about it, in some regions where they never say "mojar" with the meaning depicted in the 8th entry of the DLE. However, be careful: (I said) "tempted to" (as contrary to "justified to", I think?). Context wouldn't allow (us) to shut from the rooftops (in a "look what they've wrote in the newspaper!"


Gracias, Lyrica_Soundbite.  Estoy empezando a sentir que "hablo demasiado", ni siquiera sé a qué se refería The Newt cuando dijo "vulgar" . Bueno, por aquí no usamos "mojarse" con la acepción #8. Mojarse, por aquí, es lo que pasa cuando uno sale a la calle y nos cae la lluvia encima.


----------



## OtroLencho

Masood said:


> Perhaps "..._has asked his members to nail their colours to the mast regarding_...".



I would be hard pressed to understand that (and I come from a seafaring ancestry).

Is it common in British English?


----------



## flicg

OtroLencho said:


> I would be hard pressed to understand that (and I come from a seafaring ancestry).
> 
> Is it common in British English?


Oh, really? I'm surprised! Also because you used another colloquialism, "hard pressed" . Without looking up its etymology I might guess it too has maritime origins, as in the press-gangs. Yes, I would use "nail their colours to the mast" in a heartbeat.  It's a good one, I must say.


----------



## Ferrol

Speak out , transmite el sentido , pero no es coloquial como “mojarse”
¿Que tal “stick their neck out”?


----------



## flicg

Ferrol said:


> Speak out , transmite el sentido , pero no es coloquial como “mojarse”
> ¿Que tal “stick their neck out”?


If you'd seen the video of the guy in question in the news piece he certainly looked like someone being asked to cross a line in the sand, which he looked both unwilling to do and scared not to.  I suppose you could say that if he didn't stick his neck out for Putin, you had the sense that he might not have had a neck for that much longer...


----------



## Ferrol

flicg said:


> If you'd seen the video of the guy in question in the news piece he certainly looked like someone being asked to cross a line in the sand, which he looked both unwilling to do and scared not to.  I suppose you could say that if he didn't stick his neck out for Putin, you had the sense that he might not have had a neck for that much longer...


I agree.


----------



## jasminasul

Además de las que se han dado, podría ser: to come off the fence


----------



## OtroLencho

flicg said:


> Yes, I would use "nail their colours to the mast" in a heartbeat.



Sounds like it's British English-- I suspect most AmEng speakers wouldn't understand it.  Wonder why (historically)...


----------



## Masood

jasminasul said:


> Además de las que se han dado, podría ser: to come off the fence


I'm not saying this one is incorrect, but it would imply that the members were undecided and are now being asked to make their views clear.


----------



## Penyafort

flicg said:


> Interesting, thanks.  From presumably, the idea of deciding to get wet or not.   Without knowing quite why, I had wondered if it had some connection to baptism.


With colloquial language, it's always harder to trace the origin. It might be related to that, or more likely to the idea of having to get yourself wet in order to have something like fish, as in the proverb: _El que_ _quiera peces, que se moje el culo. _("He who wants fish has to get his ass wet", that is, has to get into the river up to his waist). This implies the idea of having to dare do something unpleasant to achieve what you want.


----------



## Mister Draken

Penyafort said:


> With colloquial language, it's always harder to trace the origin. It might be related to that, or more likely to the idea of having to get yourself wet in order to have something like fish, as in the proverb: _El que_ _quiera peces, que se moje el culo. _("He who wants fish has to get his ass wet", that is, has to get into the river up to his waist). This implies the idea of having to dare do something unpleasant to achieve what you want.



Precisely. That's what I wrote in #15


----------



## Penyafort

Mister Draken said:


> Precisely. That's what I wrote in #15


Oh, I must have missed it. I concur then.


----------



## Lamarimba

Del conocido poema_ La poesía es un arma cargada de futuro_, de G. Celaya:

_Maldigo la poesía de quien no* toma partido *hasta mancharse._

*Mancharse* aquí tiene el mismo sentido que, en otro registro,* pringarse*. Señalarse con la mancha o la pringue que nos pudiera acarrear la opción por la que apostamos. *Mojarse*. Este es el charco semántico del que hablamos.  No tiene por qué haber peces.


----------



## Azarosa

As I understand the sentence, it means "to get steeped in, be steeped in" (to immerse oneself in; and I'm not sure if "soaking" has the same connotation)


----------



## Rocko!

Foraneo said:


> Nada que ver eso de sentido sexual que dijo un desubicado por ahí arriba.


Lo dije yo, y ya había quedado bastante claro que no era eso y se había descartado. No entiendo para qué lo retomas. ¿Para qué lo retomas si ya había sido descartado por todos?
Para beneficio del diccionario: la acepción #8 del DLE (RAE) de “mojarse” es desconocida en todo México. ¿Qué pensaríamos si la leyéramos en un contexto como el de la frase de este hilo? Respuesta: en nada sexual, a menos que alguien diga que ahí hay algo vulgar como dijo The Newt, porque esa otra de “mojarse el culo”, sí que puede haber quien la conozca en México, pero nadie la abreviaría a simplemente “se mojen”, y por lo que veo, aquí se sigue debatiendo en vez de hacerle caso al diccionario y decir “comprometerse aunque sea incómodo y difícil”, pero comprendo que el hecho de que conozcan la expresión al dedillo les ocasiona exponer los matices que ustedes conocen, y esa riqueza que están compartiendo, lejos de fustigarla, la agradezco.


----------

